# DW - Yes or No ? Koenigsegg Regara



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ? >


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

YES oh YES :car: :detailer:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes please


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you really need to ask that? Think a little bit of sex wee just came out


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

O yeah


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yes


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

erm..........yeah ok


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yes please. And that colour!:argie:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes.:doublesho


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Omg yes


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a yes from me!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

pass for me


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, of course


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

i used to have a Exhaust like that on a 106gti just alittle smaller


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow yes please


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes definitely


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

YESsssss


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A No No


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh YES!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Come to poppa


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yes :thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh yes. Mainly for the school run I think.......


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Woops I'v just done a little bit of wee!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hell yeah!

In black.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ohh go on then


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

wow yes


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Nah, no thank you!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

It's a yes from me. Reminds me of xj220 from rear.


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

A big yes


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

100% yes from me :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Questions have to be asked but this one is a no-brainer for me...YES!

Christian has a company with great ideas...I like the look of the camless valve system:
http://blog.caranddriver.com/koenigseggs-camshaft-less-engine-explained-watch-it-in-action-video/


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

NO! I do admire the tech that Koenigsegg put into their cars all built in house buuuuttttt I have never been a fan of the styling and this one reminds me of this minger from Jaguar many years back!


Give me one of these over that any day....


----------



## s4sprint72 (Apr 3, 2015)

I too have never liked the Koenigsegg style (although I do like the XJR15). I haven't driven or been a passenger in a Koenigsegg - or a Pagani (I fell in love with the Zonda at first sight.) for that matter. However, the Koenigsegg looks as if it would be difficult to drive (as Ben Collins discovered for Top Gear), especially in reverse - as were the Lamborghinis Countach and Diablo. As the guys at Pistonheads say, "Tell me I'm wrong".


----------



## abo999 (Nov 13, 2015)

Its not a diesel...


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

If anybody says no, ban them immediately.

YES.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You could twist my arm.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

HELL yes :thumb:


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 20, 2015)

Straight up yes


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

No, ugly


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yes please!


----------



## ade73 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hell yeah.


----------



## s4sprint72 (Apr 3, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> i used to have a Exhaust like that on a 106gti just alittle smaller


Sorry to disappoint you, but the shiny thing in the centre is not the exhaust. It's the cooling outlet for the electric motors that drive the rear wheels. The combustion engine's exhausts are the fins on either side.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope. Sorry. Just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

It's a No from me:wave:


----------

